# Monsters, Muppets, and Haunting Zen



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Just stumbled across this while exploring the new forums. It's a great video - I sure miss Jim Henson - and a great post. Sometimes its tough to see things with fresh eyes and to see the possibilities. This is a great booster shot for creativity. Thanks for the post!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

GobbyGruesome;bt1721 said:


> Just stumbled across this while exploring the new forums. It's a great video - I sure miss Jim Henson - and a great post. Sometimes its tough to see things with fresh eyes and to see the possibilities. This is a great booster shot for creativity. Thanks for the post!


Glad you liked it GG! Maybe you'd like some of my previous posts, too. Like the one with creativity juice.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Very neat! I haven't seen this. I am a fan of Jim Henson too. Have you seen the making of the Labyrinth movie?

Here are a few clips:


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I so loved that video. I love Jim Henson and them. The Muppets are just fabulous. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Another Jim Henson gem is the Storyteller series. If you haven't seen it, someone's posted them to youtube. (We bought the DVDs a while back.) It's great fodder for the Halloween imagination.

Here's a favourite - love the devils.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8WQhitfMSs


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

GobbyGruesome;bt1732 said:


> Another Jim Henson gem is the Storyteller series. If you haven't seen it, someone's posted them to youtube. (We bought the DVDs a while back.) It's great fodder for the Halloween imagination.
> 
> Here's a favourite - love the devils.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8WQhitfMSs


*Hey GG,

Thanks for sharing.....I like the devils, too.*


----------

